# does 94 sentra have airbags?



## cpardue (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a 94 sentra I bought used, had it a few years now. I just noticed a few weeks ago that the cover in the center of the steering wheel is loose and only half attached. I keep trying to get it back on there correctly but I can't, and I have no idea how it got loose. It just hit me while searching the forums to see if I could find out how to put the cover back on that if there was an airbag there before, there's not one there now. Now I'm wondering if someone popped off the cover to steal my airbag. Does anyone know if there should be an airbag there, and how do I get the cover back on properly?


----------



## mrgoose (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a 93 Sentra XE and I have an airbag on the driver's side, so you could very well have one in your 94. I think the centre of the steering wheel will say SRS on it if you have an airbag.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

mrgoose got it, look for SRS on the steering wheel. My 94 has an airbag, but Ive seen pics of ones that dont.

for example








I wouldnt think that there was an airbag in a wheel that small.


----------



## cpardue (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, no SRS on my steering wheel, so that part is solved. Now if I could just get the darn cover to go back on there. Anyone got any suggestions there?


----------

